# Kimber TLE/II Picking one of these up, What do you guys think of them? How does it compare to DE 1911?



## Joe.G (10 mo ago)

Hi,
I am picking up a Kimber TLE/II with Night Sights ( Not sure if it is a Pro or a Custom ), Wasn't in the market but can't really pass up the deal.
What do you guys think of them?
How does it compare to my Desert Eagle 1911? They are both stainless and look and feel very similar, I really like my DE.
In the Kimber world how does this one rate/rank?


I am not sure if it is a Pro or not but what does one in excellent shape sell for?
Thanks


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Joe.G said:


> Hi,
> I am picking up a Kimber TLE/II with Night Sights ( Not sure if it is a Pro or a Custom ), Wasn't in the market but can't really pass up the deal.
> What do you guys think of them?
> How does it compare to my Desert Eagle 1911? They are both stainless and look and feel very similar, I really like my DE.
> ...


I don't own a Desert Eagle 1911 to compare it to. But I do own 3 Kimber 1911's with steel slides and aluminum alloy frames. I haven't had any issues with them. People have complained about Kimber's use of Metal Injection Molded (MIM) parts. Which is not fair as many manufacturers use them as it cuts down on machining costs. More than likely your Desert Eagle 1911 has them too. Even Colt uses MIM parts. Another issue people have had with Kimber's is the finish. But that will never be an issue on Kimber's all stainless steel TLE/II as there is no finish to begin with. The third issue that people had with Kimber's is that they were made in Yonkers, New York. New York being a notorious anti gun state. They've since moved their manufacturing facilities and corporate headquarters to Troy, Alabama. 

On average a new all stainless Kimber TLE/II goes for around $1,250-$1,300. Used, unfired and in excellent condition you can expect to pay around $100-$150 less than for a new one.

My favorite 1911 in the under $1,500 range is my all stainless Sig TTT (Two Tone Tactical) I paid $1,300 for it.


----------

